# Pipe or Tubing for Oxygen supply in Smelter



## gecox22 (Jun 10, 2021)

Good Morning all,

I am introducing oxygen into my Crucible during the melting process and I was wondering what would be the best option for the tubing/pipe that is carrying the oxygen. The temperatures in the crucible are getting anywhere from 900 to 1500 C. Would stainless be the best option for this?

Thanks

Glen


----------



## butcher (Jun 10, 2021)

i would use a ceramic clay pipe


----------



## etack (Jun 16, 2021)

Use a quartz tube it has a 1600c melting point and is less effected by fluxes than ceramics. 

Eric


----------



## gecox22 (Jun 23, 2021)

butcher said:


> i would use a ceramic clay pipe






etack said:


> Use a quartz tube it has a 1600c melting point and is less effected by fluxes than ceramics.
> 
> Eric



Thanks for the suggestions! I really appreciate it. I take a look at some options for those and come up with a plan.

Thanks again!

Glen


----------

